# tv decoder advice/italy



## bunty16

can anyone advise me? I have just bought a house in abbruzo region, I want a few english progs & the local tv engineer can fit the ariel but advises me to get an english decoder, can anyone advise?


----------



## NickZ

Where in Abruzzo?

I assume you mean a satellite dish and not an ariel? Maybe and it's a very risky maybe in the northern part of the region you might receive the UK free channels with a BIG dish. I wouldn't count on it and it'll be an expensive gamble. Supposedly you can receive Sky UK but you'll need to get the box in the UK and set it up.

If you mean aerial I've no idea what he means by an UK decoder. Any new Italian TV comes with a builtin DTT receiver. I don't think you'll find many English stations. Memory tells me nothing but BBC World news.


----------



## bunty16

thanks, it sounds like I will have to somehow find one here


----------



## berton

bunty16 said:


> thanks, it sounds like I will have to somehow find one here


Hi,

We brought our freeview box over from England and to our surprise it works off the T.V. aerial. The only English channel we get is BBC world news, we also get a limited choice of Italian channels, Mediaset etc.


----------



## bunty16

berton said:


> Hi, We brought our freeview box over from England and to our surprise it works off the T.V. aerial. The only English channel we get is BBC world news, we also get a limited choice of Italian channels, Mediaset etc.


 thanks, we have a tv with inbuilt freeview, will try that


----------



## paolojackie

we fitted one last year it was the size and where we could put it that was the problem it is to big to fit to roof we managed to fit it to side wall at back through roof out of way after long talk with comune we used a old sky box with card from uk and get bbc,itv,all freeview chanels we are in notheren tuscany


----------



## CalabrianServices

*Movies and TV in English*

If you connect a decoder or have a digital intergrated TV then you can select a choise of languages on many film shown on regular Italian TV as long as it is via digital. Try selecting languages on a channel and if you see a "other" as well as Italian try it, it will not always work but many film come in DUAL meaning that they are broadcast in the original language with Italian over the top. Some boxes and TVs can store the language selection in English meaning that you will only have to do it once and it will store your selection.

We are in Calabria and a friend of mine deals with another supplier for English speaking TV, showcase. They do not supply ITV BBC (Iplayer etc) but everything else is in English, I think it is about the same as Sky in price but you have to pay the year up front.

Otherwise try the internet, there are a few companies that will set up a IP for you to see BBC and ITV through the internet for a price. I think this is a little slow at times as these are full and reduce the speed and are not private. 

Sky will generally not work too well as the signal stops around naples but with enough money it is possible by using the same technology as boats use.

Try the internet for more info.


----------



## vintage

bunty16 said:


> can anyone advise me? I have just bought a house in abbruzo region, I want a few english progs & the local tv engineer can fit the ariel but advises me to get an english decoder, can anyone advise?


Hi Jean,
I just came across this on the internet, maybe it will help you out.

UK TV Overseas

Bill


----------



## bunty16

Thanks Bill


----------



## palmerg

Its probably very old news by now but since Italy has jumped on the DTT (Digital Terrestrial Television) bandwagon there are "free" options available. All it takes is a UHF/VHF antenna (ariel as you might call it) and a TV that can use the signal (any TV made in the last 5 years). Here is a start at what may be available in Italy.
since I am not allowed to post URLs it seems try typing this into your favorite browser:
<snip>


----------

